# Animated Bass Shaker Movies



## movielover12345 (Jan 11, 2021)

Buzz Lightyear Of Star Command: The Adventure Begins (2000)
Team Hot Wheels: The Origin Of Awesome! (2014)
The Flintstones & WWE: Stone Age Smackdown! (2015)
The Lion King (1994)
Aladdin And The King Of Thieves (1996)
The Transformers: The Movie (1986)
Penguins Of Madagascar (2014)
Princess Mononoke (1997)
Dinosaur (2000)

Any Questions?


----------

